# Funky drop shadow propblem in Indesign



## peteoz (Mar 21, 2006)

Has anyone experienced a simliar situation?  On one machine only in a design area, I have an intermittent display issue.  For some reason, on this particular machine, which is configured identical to the other 8 machines in the studio, I am experiencing an issue with Indesign.  Occasionally, a false drop shadow appears onscreen, shifting the image by about 10mm to the right and down.  no amount of moving items or changing setting helps.  Logging out of the user fixes the problem, as does rebooting.  Going back intot he same document immediately after rebooting doesn't result in the drop shadows re appearing.  After much head bagning and hair pulling I found that utnring off auto activation in Suitcase makes the problem go away (no immediately, but on reboot) and the drop shadows don't re appear unless I turn Auto Activation back on...but again it doesn cause the problem all the time.  All othe rmachiens share the same font set and versions of OSX, CS2 and Suitcase, but don't havet eh drop shadow problem.  I have seen this problem in one other studio which was running a G4, not a G5, and different versions of OS etc.  Any ideas?


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 22, 2006)

Have you repaired permissions on that machine yet?

Have you tried opening the same file on your other machines? Could be a peculiarity with that one file.


----------



## peteoz (Mar 22, 2006)

Natabasso:
Thanks for your input.

I have done more than repair permissions, it has had a complete new rebuild of the entire system after wiping the HD

It's not file specific, it happen intermittently with any file, new or legacy.


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 22, 2006)

Alrighty. Have you trashed the permissions yet? Find all .pref and .plist files for the offending apps (search for Illustrator and grab all .pref and .plist files, etc.) and place them on the desktop. 

Restart the offending apps and see if the problem persists.

Next step would be to boot in safe mode and do a force system check/repair:
boot up with command + s held till you see black screen, white text/type "fsck -f" and then type "reboot" when the process is complete.


----------



## elander (Mar 23, 2006)

Get rid of Suitcase. It's overpriced and under developed. I switched to Linotype FontExplorer X as soon as it became available and have never looked back. It's free, it works, and I've seen no bugs. And I use a _lot_ of fonts. Auto activation works perfectly in all applications I've tested (Adobe CS, CS 2, QuarkXPress 6, 6.5, and 7 amongst others).

You can get it here:
http://www.linotype.com/fontexplorerX

I am not affiliated with Linotype in any way, but I do like this application!


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 23, 2006)

I recommend Linotype too. It's out of beta testing with a full version, so it's good to go.


----------

